# Siamese cat behavior



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Simon is proving to be different than my other cats, I am wondering if this is siamese related, or just because I have known all my cats since kittenhood, and simon is already two years old.

The first thing he does is really annoy us at night, he wants us to be awake all night long, and he gets right in our face at night to try and wake us up. He is very lovey and wants to be petted, but only at night when we are sleeping.

He also has a very loud meow, when he wants something he is very loud about it.

Now the really weird thing, He was after a fly earlier today. It was flying around the house. He kept chasing it around and chattering at it. He reminded me of a bird chatting. Like trrroww trrrowwww, and he was chattering his teeth together, like clicking his teeth. I have never heard a cat sound like that before. Is that Siamese typical, or just his particular way of meowing?

As he grows more comfortable here I am noticing his personality more and more. If any one can give me ideas of Siamese typical behaviors I couyld be watching for I would appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Don't know about the up in your face at night, but maybe you should try to have a play session with him before bed time so he grows tired (remember cats sleeps a lot during the day and are night animals).

Siamese cats talk a lot and can be very loud! I'm not surpised at all if you hear many funny sounds from your cat, I know one cat that sounds as he's speaking real words. So it sounds like your cat is very much a Siamese.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

> The first thing he does is really annoy us at night, he wants us to be awake all night long, and he gets right in our face at night to try and wake us up. He is very lovey and wants to be petted, but only at night when we are sleeping.


Sabby did this all the time when he was younger. I don't think its a trait specific to Siamese, though. Play therapy might help here.



> He also has a very loud meow, when he wants something he is very loud about it.


Now _that_ is Siamese! I hope you learn to love it, cuz there ain't no changing it! :wink: 



> Now the really weird thing, He was after a fly earlier today. It was flying around the house. He kept chasing it around and chattering at it. He reminded me of a bird chatting. Like trrroww trrrowwww, and he was chattering his teeth together, like clicking his teeth. I have never heard a cat sound like that before. Is that Siamese typical, or just his particular way of meowing?


Awww...Sabby does this too. I think it's adorable! I've seen my friends non-siamese cats do this as well.

Siamese tend to be exceptionally intelligent (this is not a trait that Sabby inherited from his siamese mother...I love him, but he's kinda dense). Expect him to learn things you don't normally expect a cat to learn, such as open doors. You might even consider trying to teach him tricks like rolling over or jumping through a hoop! They're also more than a little demanding of your time and attention (could explain #1, when I think about it).


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

Maleke (Siamese) also does the chattering thing, as does my mom's Siamese cat Simbah.

Maleke has a VERY loud voice when he wants to, that is just a Siamese trait! He loves to hold conversations with me around dinner time, trying to convince me it's time to be fed. It's SO funny! Also when we are outside, he wants to be out too but since he's an indoor cat he only comes out on a harness. So, he will sit in the window sill and meow SO loud. I'm worried the neighbours think we are hurting him!

Your cat sounds normal to me!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Simon does that to! He wants to go outside so badly. I will not allow it! He is so pretty, someone would steal him in a minute! Also it is much to dangerous.

Simon is very demanding of my attention, he follows me around the house meowing at me, he wants me to be petting him all the time. I find it very sweet of him. He is very loud when he wants my attention as well. However it is not any louder than Lilly or Jessy when they want something...it is just a different sounding meow.

Simon is very loveing also, he loves to be cuddled and petted all the time. The other cats are starting to like him more now, and he tries to cuddle with them alot as well.

He is thinner than my other cats though... is this typical of siamese? He is quite long and thin. His hair is slightly longer, I would say medium hair.

I am going to get some film for my camera and hopefully I will have some photos as early as next week. I just cant waight to show him off!


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

I agree, you have a normal lovebug kitty.  

Kota is part Siamese so I know what that loud yowl sounds like! She is also very lovey and sweet but wont cry for attention, just loves when you pet her. 

The chattering thing, I have never seen my cats do that but my old tabby cat that lives with my parents would do it all the time.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Some behaviors you listed aren't restricted to Siamese - my cats are mixed, and they all chatter at birds, and other moving animals they can't get. They also used to wake us up at night, but lots of training later, they're very good about just sleeping with us in our bedroom, then playing downstairs when they wake up at 5am.

Like everyone's said, the loud different-sounding meow, now THAT is a Siamese-related trait. Ginza is only part Siamese, and he can talk very loudly. Sometimes it really sounds like he's asking a question. "NOOOOWWWW????" It's soooooo cute.

The thinner sleeker physique is a typical Siamese body type. My Ginza is that way, and other traits he has are: demands A LOT of affection, needs constant reassurance, and sticks to me like glue. He's very sensitive. He's also extremely intelligent. He can open cabinets, doors, and faucets. He likes to step on the handle to flush the toilet. Oh yeah, did I mention, VERY active? He's already 2 yrs old, and shows no sign of slowing down his kitten-like activity levels.


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

Iwould have to say the same of both our boys. They were strays from our yard, and are probably "Heinz 57" as my dad says. Little Guy (Wittle) has a very loud voice and can be very demanding, especially at dinner time.............but he was the runt of his litter........which could explain that. Both of them exhibit all of the traits already noted. Coco is much quieter and has a tendancy to "meep" and he likes to do silent meows too.

They are both very intelligent, very affecionate, follow us everywhere, and very active for their age (they will be 2 in August). They have no intentions of ever being lap kitties............ :evil: .


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Yup, sounds like you have a Siamese :lol: I have known several, and Gaylord is half Siamese, and they are VERY loud, have a distinct meow, love to talk, need to be a part of EVERYTHING, and need attention all the time. I love them to death, but others may feel differently  I have heard them be called the "dogs" of the cat world :lol: And, yes, they tend to be long and lean


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Lilly said:


> He is thinner than my other cats though... is this typical of siamese? He is quite long and thin.


I don't know anything about breed standards, but it seems every purebred siamese that I've known was thin, sleek, had a long tail, and thin legs.

Punky, unfortunately, did not inherit those qualities. She's short, has stubby legs, a small tail, and wide body. (poor girl, genetics didn't go her way. :wink: )

Elly, who may not look it, has siamese in her blood. She looked exactly like her mother, except her mom had bright blue eyes. I asked about mom, they said she was half siamese. While little Elly may not have any of the personality traits of a siamese, she's so long and thin, with the long tail and everything else I've noticed about siamese cats.


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

My Siamese is long and lean.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

The book _The Complete Siamese_ by Sally Franklin describes the Siamese like this:



> GENERAL TYPE STANDARD The Siamese Cat should be a beautiful balanced animal with head, ears and neck carried on a long svelte body, supported on fine legs and feet with a tail in proportion. The head and profile should be wedge-shaped, neither round nor pointed. The mask complete, connected by tracings with the ears (except in kittens), the eyes are clear brilliant blue; expression alert and intelligent.
> 
> HEAD – Long and well proportioned, carried upon an elegant neck, with width between the ears, narrowing in perfectly straight lines to a fine muzzle, with straight profile, strong chin and level bite.
> EARS – Rather large and pricked, wide at base.
> ...


Any spelling errors are mine.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

All those traits describe Simon perfectly... he has a very long slim body. Long tail and legs. He is wonderfully marked, very Siamese.

However his hair is not short, it is longer than my other cats... I wouldnt call it long haired either, so I am sticking with medium haired. 

Also are blue eyes a trait of Siamese? Simon has the most wonderfull blue eyes! They are very almond shaped, and the color of the bluest sky.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Yep! Have a look at Punky's blue eyes.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Lilly, there's long haired ones too... the book I just got (today) has some pictures of a long haired siamese. Probably a breed with a long haired cat of some sort. It's VERY cute! 

Got a picture of your darling?

Blue eyes is a typical Siamese treat, not seen them with any other color. They do come in different shades of blue. The book speaks of the eyes sometimes almost glow red in dusk light, which was something the original cats from Siam (Thailand) was famous for.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

It is so funny you said that! Just this evening Simon was sitting in the kitchen around dusk, when the light was getting very dim in the house. My daughter noticed his eyes were glowing red in the dim light. She thought they changed colors (she is 4, with a very good imagination) So we turned on the light to check, and of course they were as blue as ever.

I am going to try to get some photos up as soon as possible. I am working on buying a digital camera...however until I do I have to buy some film for the camera.. take pictures of the entire roll...get the film developed with a photo cd... load the photos into the computer...then upload them here to share. It can be a long proccess! Maybe I will go get my camera this week :wink: I hope to have photos up next week sometime.

edited due to my awfull spelling..and tendency to type way to fast. :wink:


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Lilly, I look forward to it!

In the book I spoke of there was a kitten that looked too funny, it was a mix (by accident) between a Chinchilla and a Siamese and it had REALLY long hair! It was under the section about new breeds, mostly about color, but I'm sure we might see other coats on the Siamese soon too.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

I dont mean to say his coat is very long... it isnt really that long at all. I just honestly thought Siamese all had very short hair, and as I dont know Simons heritage I dont know if he is 100% Siamese or not. Although I must say if he isnt he must be pretty close.

Your cats are so pretty in your signature. I love the white fur. Simon is more of a tan or kinda dusty brown color.. with smoky gray ears face feet and tail.

Thanks for all the suggestions! I will post photos soon. I intend to take some good photos of Jessy as well, since I do not have many good ones. Then I will have a signature made for myself.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Lilly, the siamese kitten are born with totally white coat, they eventually get darker. They grow darker by age as well. So that my kittens seem a bit pale right now, will change since they can be very dark. 

I really look forward to see your baby... If he's "smoky" it could be a blue point. Lilac is a bit fairer than "smoke". Darkest are the Seal point, next comes the chocolate point and then blue point.

Even if this webpage is in Swedish, you should be able to find out some different coloring of the Siamese.

http://hem.spray.se/bitzy/siames/siamesen.html

At the middle of the page there's the new color codes for siamese cats (with swedish names to the left, the code in the middle and the english names to the right). Then below that table of codes you'll see some pictures with different colors. SIA n is a Seal point for instance and SIA a is a blue point (the one I suspect Simon could be).


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Thanks! The page was a little dark, and hard to see. However Simon is defenatley either a Blue point or a Lilac(SIA c) point.

Earlier I saw Payge's signature with Envy and Chaos. Simon looks alot like Chaos in coloring. She said Chaos was a Lynx Point Siamese mix...I am not sure what that means. I am not very skilled in purebreed cats lol.

Thanks for all your help! I am more excited to be Simon's new family everday. He is a great cat!


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Lilly, lynx-point means that the cat has the siamese points on the ears, face and tail, but also has tabby striping, particularly on the face.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Oh I did not really see that in the photo... Simon doesnt have any tabby stripeing.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

OK Lilly, you better get yourself a digital camera over the weekend or I'm going to personally come to you and photograph your Simon. I'm so curious now to see how he looks like! 

PS, can you pay for the trip? 8)


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

hmm from Sweden... I will see what I can do. :wink: I promise to have photos next week some time.  


Well I just read your web page from your post in the cat chat. It was so interesting! I see so many simalaritys in Simon to all the pure breed Siamese cats, I am very convinced now that he is pure breed.

He follows me around the house everywhere, sometimes talking to me the entire way. He never lets me out of his sight for a minute. Even when he sleeps he is somewhere around me. I find it very sweet and flatering. However my other cats get jelous so I have to make sure to give them their equal time. :wink: 

Also now that I read your section about the fur type in a Siamese i am not so sure my inital obsevations were all the way right. I think his fur is more like you listed rather than longer. It is very thick fur and there isnt an undercoat. That is why it seemed longer to me. He also seems to shed alot more than my other cats do, I think this could be related to the thick fur as well. 

So now I am going to say his hair is shorthaired like my other cats, however it is very thick and full also.

I love your photos also! Your kittens are so adorable! I am going to spend more time looking at your photo albums a little later. I was so excited to see photos of your kittens and read all about the Siamese breed on your web page I had to come right back here to post on my discoveries.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Lilly, I'm so happy about your discoveries and from what you've told us it seems that he's so much Siamese any Siamese can get!

Mookie, the first Siamese I fell in love with, is my husbands brother's cat. He's around 12-15 years old and is pretty chubby now. But he's sooo handsome! He doens't have a pedigree either, but there's no mistake what gense he has.

Mookie is fun too, the first time I met him in 2001, I told him that I didn't want him to sleep in the bed. It was ok to be in the same room, but I didn't want a cat in my bed. It didn't take him long to get the difference, so when I crawled up in the bed, he jumped out (with a bit of a grunt, since he still thought he belonged in the bed with me). In the morning when I woke up, he would come up in the bed to kiss me good morning.

He also talks to me, if I sit on the couch and brush him (his favorite thing) and I got tired and went to fetch a glass of water. He'd either meow very loud to protest that I was leaving him and then come and make sure I was just going to the kitchen, or if I told him to stay there and that I will be right back, he'd stay on the couch and wait for me.

Mookie also likes wardrobes. I have no idea why, but he just likes them. So if anyone hangs in their clothes in the closet they have to check that he's not in there or he'll start screaming at you when he gets bored. So I made it a custom to say "OK, Mookie, I'm closing the door so get out!" and if he was in there he's jump out right a way before I shut the door. 

It's going to be fun to discover what Sam & Suzy will do. I'm sure they will have some fun and typical behaviour for their personality... I just hope it doesn't involves using my computer... cuz I want to keep that to myself! 

Here's chubby Mooike when I'm brushing him:


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

He is so pretty!


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

Your kitty may be Siamese cross something, because it has medium length hair. I saw one at the shelter the other day that also had medium length hair....but it was definately majority Siamese. 

Blue eyes are a WONDERFUL trait of Siamese. When Maleke was a baby he had purple rings in his eyes, the colour of a sunset. SO pretty! Those rings faded though, and now his eyes are soooo blue.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Maleke, Mookie is not my kitty, it's my hubby's brothers.. and no, he's not a pure bred Siamese, but he has all the traits and when he's not curled up like that he is a VERY big guy with a long body. He looks like a HULK Siamese. The coloring isn't pure point either as you can see on the nose.

My Siamese kittens, Sam and Suzy will be pure bred Siamese, but we love "uncle Mookie" even if he's not pure bred.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

I took some great photos of Simon over the weekend! ( As well as my other cats and my daughters) So as soon as I finish the roll of film I will have photos up. I just hope his pretty blue eyes dont wash out.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Yay!!!!! What are you waiting for, snap up that film, have it developed ASAP!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Jan 10, 2004)

hi! just wanted to jump in and say my oci Peanut is 1/3 siamese, and definitely a talker! that chattering this is funny too, kinda scary the fist time we heard it!

Also, I read on a daily pet tip website that the more you talk to your cat the more it will "talk" to you, and I hold conversations with Peanut daily!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

We're trying to figure out what the kittens want to tell us. Now they are calling on eachother when they aren't in the same room. They have different sounds when they call eachother and when they talk to us. I'm sure we'll learn more about how they talk to use when we've had them for a while longer (only been learning to know eachother for 48 odd hours yet).

They sure are fun creatures.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

CyberPet said:


> They have different sounds when they call eachother and when they talk to us.


Yep, Punky's like that. I can tell when she's calling for me or when she's calling for Elly. She's kinda dumb in that Elly will be somewhere obvious, like the chair in the computer room or laying on the bed and Punky doesn't know where she is. But Punky is also smart in that I can say "she's over here" and Punky will come by me and look for her. I can also tell her "she's in the bedroom" and she'll go look for her in there... it's quite cute.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Rob, that's hillarious!

Actually that's what Sam and Suzy does too, if they are in the same room but not in direct eye sight they start calling for eachother. Pretty amusing!

Sometimes I wonder if they are blind.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Yesturday Simon snuck outside with the kids. I was chasing him all over the place trying to catch him and get his little behind back in the house. He finally gave up and let me catch him, and the entire way back to the house he was scolding me by chattering under his breath. I thought it was so funny, like he was cussing me out in Siamese! 

On a side note, I dropped off the film and should have the photo CD by Saturday afternoon (after 3:00) ! so you will all get to meet Simon very soon. :wink:


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Lilly, about time!   

I can't wait and that chatter sure sounds like a Siamese talking. We're starting to make out more and more what Sam and Suzy wants when they meow in different ways. Today Sam was telling me "pick me up, I wanna cuddle", at least that's what I thought he wanted cuz I picked him up and he stopped talking and starting to purr.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

I have photos!


simon is trying to play the piano  









simon relaxing on the stairs










simon in the window









simon on the rug


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

wow! they are really big, I am going to try and fix that right away! I am so sorry!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

What a gorgeous baby, Lilly! Don't worry about the size of the photos - it feels like he is right in front of me and I can give him a hug


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Oooh, he's perfect, Lilly!  

I'm very jealous. :wink:


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

I am trying to make them smaller, the photo cd I got is different than what I usually get. I am having trouble with it. I am to tired to figure it out right now, I will try agian tomorow. Sorry if anyone has difficulty :?


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Their size is just fine to me.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

I think I have them sized down ok now, you should have seen them at first! They were very big. Its all fixed now though.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Lilly, I'm in love!!! Simon is soo cute and he sure does have lots of Siamese in him, that's for sure! What a beautiful cat!!!! Give him lots and lots of kisses from me, Sam and Suzy (well especially from her).


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

He's gorgeous Lilly, but where are the pics of your other kitties :wink: ?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

thank you!

I uploaded a bunch of new photos to my gallery, all my kittys are there.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

He's very pretty. His tail looked sooo long on that pic with the rug :lol:


----------

